# I think my tortoise is trying to hibernate-help



## dichroic (Oct 21, 2009)

Last year I adopted 2 tortoises that were previously rescues. A male Russian and a female Greek. They are both very healthy and happy.

I adopted them in December of last year and was told they have never hibernated, but we can't be sure.

My russian hasn't eaten or moved around in over a week. I moved them from the garage a few days after he started hiding. 

I'm pretty sure he wants to hibernate.

I'm thinking of moving him into his own box in the coolest room in the house.

Is this a good idea? Any other suggestions? My female Greek (they house together) is very active right now. we have been taking her out and giving her lots of exercise.

I'm new to this forum, but heard that you guys give the best advice. thanks!!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2009)

So your considering hibernating the Russian.

Okay first thing is you need to check that he is healthy and in good weight.

Now answer for yourself the question as to why your thinking of hibernating him? Is it because he seems to want to? Because it's less work (and expense) then trying to keep him from hibernating? Is it because you think since it's natural for them to hibernate you should allow him to? Or some other reason or a combination of them?

I still allow my box turtles, sliders, and paints to hibernate naturally, but no longer hibernate my Russians. I decided it wasn't really worth the higher chance of losing them from complications of hibernation.

My prefered method of hibernating the Russians is to do it in the refrigerator. I like the fact you have more control over the temps and can easily get to them to check on them during their hibernation period.

Many folks do use the unheated room with no major problems, just be sure you can get the temps low enough in it for a true hibernation or else he will still be burning energy at a high rate and basicly starve himself.


----------



## samstar (Oct 22, 2009)

Curious, what are the benefits of hibernation?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 22, 2009)

Hibernation is the way Mother Nature helps a cold-blooded creature get through the long winter periods of no heat and sun. If you provide long summer-like days and warmer nights, there is no need for the animal to hibernate.

Also, a cold-blooded animal doesn't burn calories to generate heat. If a turtle or tortoise is just sitting in one spot and not moving around he won't lose weight as fast as a mammal will. 

Some people think a tortoise needs to go through hibernation in order to be sexually active when they wake up. I have found this to not be true.

Yvonne


----------



## samstar (Oct 22, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Hibernation is the way Mother Nature helps a cold-blooded creature get through the long winter periods of no heat and sun. If you provide long summer-like days and warmer nights, there is no need for the animal to hibernate.
> 
> Also, a cold-blooded animal doesn't burn calories to generate heat. If a turtle or tortoise is just sitting in one spot and not moving around he won't lose weight as fast as a mammal will.
> 
> ...



Thanks Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 22, 2009)

Also, I should have mentioned, not all tortoises hibernate. Some of the Greek tortoises do and some don't. So you need to find out what kind of tortoise you have then research to see if that kind hibernates.

Yvonne


----------



## K9KidsLove (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi...welcome to the forum.
Do I understand correctly that you have the Russian housed with the Greek? If so, that isn't such a good idea. 

Each species of tortoises carrries pathogens that are indiginous (sp?) to their species, but can make other species ill. I would definitely separate them. 

To keep the Russian from trying to hybernate, set him up with heat and UVB lights for 12 - 14 hours a day. He will need a basking spot that is 85 - 90 and a cool spot about 65 - 70.

What size is his enclosure? Can you post a picure of your enclosure & your torts? We love pictures!!
Good luck
Patsy


----------

